# Craig From Erie Outfitters



## GaryV311 (Oct 12, 2007)

I had a delivery out in Sheffield and I decided to see what all you guys were talking about. I hear "Go talk to Craig. He'll tell you everything you need to know." Well, I would have to say that I agree 100%! He set me up with all I need to start tying my own egg sacks, and even walked me through how to do it. Plus a new pole! Craig is one of the nicest guy I have ever met. When I was on my way out the door, he gave me a business card and said "Call me even if you just have a few questions." Craig, YOU RULE!!


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Ditto

Wish he was closer. He's pretty darn good with the eyes and perch too.


----------



## Free the Fighter (Sep 9, 2007)

Erie Outfitters, is the best bait/tackle shop around. Craig has an unbiased opinion of anyone who walks through his door and trys to help everyone with equipment there using or equipment they are looking into. He'll give the up and downs to every thing he sells, is not afraid to take a moment to answer questions and let put your hands on the equipment. Above all he's honest, people recognize this and is the biggest reason I bypass places like Gander Mnt, The Backpackers Shop, Wal-mart, I'll go to Craig's for my needs to fish, its not isles of junk. All of his stuff is very competitive with the bigger stores if not cheaper plus the added benefit of someone working with you on the proper rigging, or usage of an item. Guess in shorter words he's Good People.
FTF


----------



## GaryV311 (Oct 12, 2007)

Free the Fighter said:


> Guess in shorter words he's Good People.
> FTF


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice guy but wished he still had all that fly tying stuff though.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Craig is top notch- Ive ordered things from him and hes shipped right to my house and was very fair about it. He's always very friendly and personable on the phone and in the store.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Very nice guy but wished he still had all that fly tying stuff though.


check out tmf sports shop in ravenna. you will find anything you would ever need for fly tying


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

crg said:


> check out tmf sports shop in ravenna. you will find anything you would ever need for fly tying


I second that motion! Be warned tho, everytime I go to TMF me and the wife have a money talk afterwards!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Craig is an awesome guy period, he is a great guy to deal with. I buy alot of blades for him for harnesses and whatever else I need/want at the time. He is always willing to help anglers with everything period.


----------



## Hardwork (Aug 10, 2004)

Great guy ,Myself and a couple other Charters Captains from the Cleveland area make a few trips a year to see him nothing but helpful every trip


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I miss the guys ,and Frank and his dog. They are great ppl, and I wish book and hook was still around, and as far as that goes did Kames ever put there fly shop back in order?


----------



## Tom/Caleb (Sep 17, 2006)

I have to agree with everyone. I recently moved to Placerville California. Craig shipped me a couple dz. spawn sac. I was having trouble finding them here. I received them within a couple of days and have done fantastic with them out here. good looking out Craig!!!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Bar none... best around

Request gift certificates from my wife for his shop every year. Gives me a good excuse to go up there.

Worth the drive especially if you are a rookie...one stop shop.


----------

